# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  .Guitar Hero.

## Blakito

Simple, ¿alguien lo tiene/ha jugado/aficionado/controla/conoce/juega-tanto-y-tan-bien-que-ha-investigado-como-"hackearlo"-y-tiene-sus-canciones-favoritas-dentro(como yo  :Lol:   :Lol:  )?

Espero ansioso la 3ª entrega en la que podrás combatir con Slash  8-)  8-), falta el legendario EVH...(Eddie Van Halen). 

Saudos.

----------


## potey_10

Yo he jugado porque lo tiene un amigo, pero me parece que al final me terminaria aburriendo. 

Pero bueno para echar unas risas no esta mal.

----------


## Dow

a cuál te refieres, al de la play o al de la xbox?

yo tengo el de la xbox, enorme, enorme, espero también la tercera entrega... donde hay rumores de que aparecerá Avalancha, de Heroes del Silencio... o es en el de la play2, el de Guitar Hero de los años 80? um um um...

----------


## potey_10

Yo he jugado en la XBOX360

----------


## Rafa505

¿Es posible que sea el juego más frustrante que exista?

----------


## Dow

rafa, adáptate al mundo moderno anda   :Lol:

----------


## Blakito

Dow me refería al de ps2, yo he terminado todas las entregas (  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Lol: ), El Guitar Hero, GHII, GH80's.

Tenía muchas ganas de jugar al de xbox360, donde aparece The Trooper, y el controlador....dios...como mola....una xplorer, Y BLANCA!....jarl! 8-).

Rafa no es nada frustrante....hombre es obvio que la primera semana te cuesta, pero luego es un juego "fácil"  :Lol: .

Dow no sé si has jugado al de 80's, pero es una bazofia  :Lol: , a mí me hace gracia porque toda la gente pedía "Haced un GH sólo de canciones antiguas!!"....pues toma.....luego se quejan de que se saca más de 90% en todas las canciones Experto.....  :Lol:   :Lol: .

Yo espero ansioso el tercero, donde tienen puesta la de DragonForce, Through de Fire and Flames, que bueno, yo ya la tenía en el GHII, y después de unos días de "entrenamiento", me la he pasado, y la doy pasado.

Para los que no la conozcan, vídeo de la canción en el GHII:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=wV0qM6-HLuk 8-)  8-).

Y la versión de GHIII (mucho más complicada):
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZutgOyA9EY (¡Esta la quiero jugar yaaa!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: ).


Saudos.  :Wink:

----------


## Dow

yo sólo he jugado al GHI y GHII, tanto en play2 como en xbox... más en xbox pues es la que tengo.

----------


## Triple H

¿Es muy complicado meter las canciones propias?

Tengo prensado comprame el juego y si se pudiera hacer eso facilmente no dudaria en hacerlo

----------


## Dow

no se puede meter canciones propias (o eso creo)

----------


## Triple H

> Simple, ¿alguien lo tiene/ha jugado/aficionado/controla/conoce/*juega-tanto-y-tan-bien-que-ha-investigado-como-"hackearlo"-y-tiene-sus-canciones-favoritas-dentro*(como yo   )?
> 
> 
> Saudos.



En el youtube salen videos con canciones que son propias, es decir que metes las que quieres.

----------


## Blakito

Ya lo sé, yo también lo hago, por eso pregunto si alguien más lo hace....  :Lol: .

----------


## Dow

vaya, pues no sabía eso.

sé de un programa para PC donde conectas la guitarra al ordenador y juegas, y puedes bajar montón de canciones, pero no sabía eso.

----------


## magikko

Hola gente del foro, yo se que ustedes tienen siempre las respuestas, pues bien, ahora me he puesto a jugar con el guitar hero 3, lo he tomado como nuevo pasatiempo ( mis dedos me odian de tan entumidos que los tengo)

Bueno, mi duda es, en el menú principal hay una cancion de fondo, de hecho hay dos me parece, pero una es la que interesa, una que empieza con un intro y luego la voz, está media rara.

¿Alguien sabe cual es o si se encuentra dentro de las canciones del juego?


Saludos.

----------


## Dow

todas las que oigas en los menús están en el juego para tocarlas.

yo la única que recuerdo que se oye de fondo es una de slipknot... las demás no recuerdo cuáles son.

----------


## Ravenous

Para los que no sepan de qué va el juego
Para los que no tienen esas mariconadas de última generación
Pâra los que quieren personalizar sus canciones


Aquí os dejo la versión gratuíta para PC, sin guitarra (pero preferentemente con teclado inalambrico) del juego

http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/

(yo estoy tocando en Opá, del Koala, así que imaginaos)

Por la web hay páginas con canciones que podeis descargaros, y podeis importar canciones de los GH oficiales.

----------


## Blakito

Si no recuerdo mal, estas son 3 las canciones que se oyen en el menú, te pongo el link a las 3:

Rolling Stones - Paint it Black (genial, una de mis favoritas)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=z0xTvRfDFVo 

Slipknot - Before I Forget (Correcto Dow :D  la veo horrorosa :roll :Smile1: 
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=8IOxV5...eature=related

MatchBook Romance - Monsters (de las mejores del juego)
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=acqXf80C8s8

Bueno Magikko, si no es ninguna de estas házmelo saber  :Wink: .

----------


## magikko

MatchBook Romance - Monsters!! Me pasé buscando ayer toda la tarde y no daba con ella.

Es esa! Muchas gracias Blakito!

----------


## Blakito

> MatchBook Romance - Monsters!! Me pasé buscando ayer toda la tarde y no daba con ella.
> 
> Es esa! Muchas gracias Blakito!


De nada :D, por cierto, me debes un par de Ghost.....  :Wink: .

 :Lol:   :Lol: .

----------


## magikko

:shock: 


http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=jzBe4oUe5ME




WOW





 :shock:

----------


## Triple H

Yo gracias el GH III me aficioné a la guitarra de verdad, aunque se me da igual de mal que el juego. :D

----------

